# New Type Of Spam??



## Jillaroo (Jul 20, 2013)

*I just got 2 of these in my email, i hope no-one clicks on the link if they receive it. I have deleted them.* 


------------------------------------------------------------------------
Hello,

My name is Jeff Anderson, I am a delivery man from Fast Track Delivery and
Logistic company UK.I have two packages here that i need to deliver to
your address.

The packages here have Military tags on them and i need to confirm your
address before i can proceed with delivery,i need your full address for
record matching.Please i would advise you get back to me soon to enable me
complete your delivery after confirming you as the rightful owner.

Contact Email: jeffanderson.coy@outlook.com


Chantell Young
Clearance/Delivery
FT&L
12 Buttercup Square,
Greater Leys, OXFORD,
OX4 7XU,UK


----------



## Michael. (Jul 20, 2013)

*

It is a Spam email and lots more are doing the rounds over here in the UK.*

You also have to be careful with mailbox messages.

An official looking card arrives and it states they were unable to deliver a parcel etc.

They give you a Premium rate telephone number and keep you hanging on for as long as possible.

.


----------



## SifuPhil (Jul 20, 2013)

Yep, same here - I receive on average 2 or 3 of these every week. In my case they make it sound like it's from the US postal service or UPS.

The Internet - give people a wonderful gift and see what they do with it ...


----------



## That Guy (Jul 20, 2013)

I wouldn't trust anybody from a place called "Buttercup Square" . . .


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 20, 2013)

All they need is for one person to take the bait,  and it makes their day!


----------



## GDAD (Jul 24, 2013)

Jillaroo: I have installed MAIL WASHER, it take a few weeks for the progemme to learn friends from spam.
             Once you have it operating you can delete before they come into your inbox.There is a free version.


----------



## Jillaroo (Jul 24, 2013)

_Thanks Gdad i had a look at that and put it in the too hard basket  :lofl:_


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 24, 2013)

My past spam experience...https://www.seniorforums.com/showthread.php/215-Warning-Spam-Email!


----------

